# protocolo ps2(frecuencia del reloj)



## ajcarom (Abr 12, 2007)

Alguien conoce la frecuencia del Clk en el protocolo ps2?
Necesito simular un teclado ps2 pero no se q frecuencia generar para el clk
Gracias...


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 12, 2007)

Aqui:
http://www.beyondlogic.org/keyboard/keybrd.htm
Dice que entre 20kHz y 30kHz

Saludos


----------

